# My "new" to me E9



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I just got back from the gun store. I walked in and was hoping to see the same E9 still available in the used case that has been there for 2-3 weeks now. And, it sure was. So after more thinking I decided to pick buy it. They gave me what I felt was a great deal. It looks and shoots great. It was priced used for $499.....and I got it for $379. I shot 50 rounds through it before I took it home, and it shot great. 20 rounds through the same hole....which was middle of the 10 ring @ 7 yards. 

I was going to carry the Glock 19 for my primary carry gun...when the LCP was not filling that duty.......but with 15 +1, the Glock is a bit heavy and bulky for me with cargo shorts down here in Central Florida. So the E9 will be filling the role instead.

I will try to get pics up sometime, sorry and let the flames begin!!! LOL


----------



## Brent05Redfire (May 22, 2009)

I am kinda new to the whole hand gun thing and don't know what all the different models look like. But, I just googled some images of thh E9 and I really like it. I think this gun is getting added to my short list of future handguns CCW.
Are they all 9mm and what is the diff between a P9 and E9?


----------



## tonyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

The E9 was the "economy" version of the K9 back in the day. I still have one, but have since purchased a P9, so I'm thinking about either selling the E9, or trading it for a .22 auto or revolver.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

It is similar to a cw9....but it has an all metal frame as opposed to the polymer. It is a good gun, smooth trigger, good sites....and a great set of grips.


----------

